# Moving to HK in January



## Sgandrew (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,

My wife and I will be moving to HK in January. I will be on a work visa from my company and my wife will have a dependents visa. 

My package gives me 31500 HK$ with 12500HK$ housing allowance. We're looking to rent a 2 bed flat in the mid levels or causeway bay areas. Is this feasible? We've seen prices varying from 12000 to 20000, can anyone advise what is a realistic figure?

Also, my wife will want to work, can she work in her visa? Also what opportunities are there for an engineer who doesn't speak mandarin?

Thanks in advance. 

Andrew


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Sgandrew said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I will be moving to HK in January. I will be on a work visa from my company and my wife will have a dependents visa.
> 
> ...


the package is more than feasible. Not sure about your wife's right to work. Check that with the immigration dept or get your compnay's HR dept to do it for you(if they are offering such a package, someone somewhere in the company will have the sense to understand that if she's unhappy, you will be too and that could ruin the investment they put into bringing you to HK). Engineer covers a lot. Can you be more specific? and yes there is a call for engineers who do not speak chinese(mandarin or cantonese) but the abilty to speak either will make job seeking much easier.

Talk to the HR dept of the company. Normally they have ways of sorting this type of thing out.


----------



## Sgandrew (Oct 15, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> the package is more than feasible. Not sure about your wife's right to work. Check that with the immigration dept or get your compnay's HR dept to do it for you(if they are offering such a package, someone somewhere in the company will have the sense to understand that if she's unhappy, you will be too and that could ruin the investment they put into bringing you to HK). Engineer covers a lot. Can you be more specific? and yes there is a call for engineers who do not speak chinese(mandarin or cantonese) but the abilty to speak either will make job seeking much easier.
> 
> Talk to the HR dept of the company. Normally they have ways of sorting this type of thing out.


Thanks for that, it's good to know! 

My wife is a sustainability engineer working in the construction industry. Is there much call for that in hong kong?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Sgandrew said:


> Thanks for that, it's good to know!
> 
> My wife is a sustainability engineer working in the construction industry. Is there much call for that in hong kong?


not my field , but there is always construction work going on in HK
best of luck


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Everything you said sounds ideal. Your goal now is to shop around and enjoy your journey. JW


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

Your wife would definitely need to get a different visa to be able to work in HK. Usually, the company that you work for would sponsor the visa so if she finds a job then she could get a visa from the company that hires her.


----------



## Sgandrew (Oct 15, 2010)

ljon246 said:


> Your wife would definitely need to get a different visa to be able to work in HK. Usually, the company that you work for would sponsor the visa so if she finds a job then she could get a visa from the company that hires her.


Thanks for that, how difficult is it for her to get a visa? I know that visas in the States are incredibly difficult to sort out but is it a little easier in HK?


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sgandrew said:


> Thanks for that, how difficult is it for her to get a visa? I know that visas in the States are incredibly difficult to sort out but is it a little easier in HK?


It wont be as difficult as getting a visa in the states. It really is up to the company that hires your wife. It would be best to have your wife find a job and then have that company sponsor her visa.


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

You'll have to check to see if your wife will be able to change her visa from tourist to work visa in HK. I've read conflicting stories, some saying its possible to change a visa type in HK and others saying you must apply for the visa you want to stay in HK before you enter.


----------

